# Acepromazine............



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone just mentioned this in the OCD thread!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If it keeps him safe, and prevents him from being terrified out of his head, I'd use it. Far less cruel to keep him safe and sound but drugged than to have him hurt or killed due to his fear of storms.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I haven't used it for my animals, but it was routinely prescribed at the clinic for the situations you are describing and for aggresive animals that needed to be sedated before coming in. It is also used in smaller doses in anesthesia before surgeries, so assuming Woody has had some type of surgery before, he has probably had it at least once in his life.

I would not hesitate to use it since he is so severe in his fears. You can't take the chance of him hurting himself. You can adjust the dose as necessary. Some dogs are really sensitive to it, and need less than the recommended dose. You won't know until you give it for the first time. On the flip side, some dogs don't react to it the way they are supposed to, and can actually get more agitated and excitable. For the majority of dogs, it makes them very groggy and sleepy which is what you are hoping to do in Woody's case. 

You may have to give the ace prior to the storms coming. If you wait until one is there, and he has a chance to get too scared, his adrenaline can override the effects of the meds. It really is trial and error to find the dose that works perfect for your animal, and when is the best time to give it. Since he is obviously going into panic/flight mode when a storm hits, you may need to find somewhere he can hide and feel fairly confined and safe, like a small room with a desk to get under or something. 

Good luck, and I hope the acepromazine works for you both.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I have used it. Dalton had surgery for OCD & Acepromazine was prescribed to help keep him quiet while he was healing. It worked well for us. The only thing I wasn't prepared for was that it made his eyes look weird/droopy. I found out it was totally normally & resolves as the sedative wears off. I would use it again if I needed to.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have used this for Gunner's thunder storm anxiety for several years. I try not to give it unless I know for sure it's going to be a bad night of storms. I hate to dope him for 12 hours for a half hour storm.
It has affected him differently over time. At first it almost seemed to knock him out, then over a period of time, it just calmed him and he still trembled and panted but was better. Since this season has been so often and bad, I've had to give it more often and he has seemed more doped. His 3rd eyelid comes up and his poor eyes look so dopey but he is calm.
Yesterday I wasn't going to give it to him as I thought one storm was blowing through. He got so worked up and there were storms all around us to the south and west, so I gave it to him. It's hard to know when to give it. I have given it and then the storms go around us and he's doped for nothing.

DH believes it's more humane to give it than to let him be terrified. I guess I agree. I feel so bad for him. We tried a herbal remedy from the vet that had no effect at all on him so I guess we'll stick with the ACE unless we get Xanex like Quiz uses.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Dalton's mom said:


> I have used it. Dalton had surgery for OCD & Acepromazine was prescribed to help keep him quiet while he was healing. It worked well for us. The only thing I wasn't prepared for was that it made his eyes look weird/droopy. I found out it was totally normally & resolves as the sedative wears off. I would use it again if I needed to.


Good point, I forgot to mention that. Their eyes will look super droopy. Their bottom eyelids will actually droop and you will see all the pink, sometimes their third eyelid will be more predominant also. That is normal, don't be alarmed. That is one of the ways you can tell it is taking effect, by the way their eyes look. It usually happens within 30 minutes of taking the meds and the effect last typically 4-6 hours. The older they are, and the more sensitive to the drug they are, it can have a longer effect. They won't be totally out of it, but will be sleepy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We use this often for dogs that the rescue is treating for heartworms. They must stay quiet and calm during the recovery, so we ace them if needed. You may have to play with the dosage for it to be effective for Woody. I had one dog that was 80+ lbs that 1 Ace would knock flat for 24 hours and took about 15 min to take affect, and then another dog that was 65 lbs and one did nothing to to him, and 2 hour laters I gave him another half tablet, 1.5 took the edge off, but if I really needed him to calm down I had to give him 2, and it would take about an hour for 2 take affect. Another dog I gave 1 tablet and it took an hour to take affect, and then she was sleeping but for only about 8 hours.

It affects each dog differently, so while I would encourage you to use it to keep Woody calm and safe, I would also recommend you test the required dosage before a storm comes up so that you know how much, and how long it takes to take affect.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Make sure you give it to him before the storm starts, and give enough to completely knock him out. On 4th of July I gave Dusty a whole pill (25 mg for 67 pound dog) and he just slept the whole time, he'd maybe pick his head up after a really loud one but he'd go right back to sleep. Because Boo started freaking out too I gave him half a pill (12 mg for 62 pound dog), it did give him droopy eyes and made him a little wobbly walking around but he was still all worried, trying to jump into my lap which he never does, etc. It didn't help him at all and I just felt bad for drugging him. So if you use it at all, use a good-sized dose and give it before he starts going crazy.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm telling ya... try the Xanex! It's amazing! I feel so much better watching Zoie be awake and alert, but just with better coping skills vs. when I'd knock her on her butt with the ACE.

If you do knock him out wit Ace, be sure to confine him so he doesn't wobble around and hurt himself. No stairs, etc.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I bet that's what the vet gave us when I had to fly Daisy across the country. She was only a year, had never been crated, so we opted for a strong sedative. Her eyes drooped just like described, and it is rather alarming to see. 

Poor Woody, I hope you find something that helps!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Quiz, I'm going to try to remember to ask my vet for a Xanex script when I take the boys in on the 20th. I'm praying storm season is almost past. Ready for hot and dry (but humid here)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I use ace. It works for me. I have not tried xanax, but it could work great too. Benedryl can work too. 

For me with ace I don't need much. Max just needs her 'edge' off when a storm comes. I think she is ace sensitive, if I give her a full 25 mg tablet she is GORKED!!!! Usually half or even a quarter can work for her. I have also given .025cc subcutaneously as needed too. Max stressed during storms but does not get destructive or freak out. My problem is if I am not home and a storm comes now, she can not control her bladder in her stress :yuck: She "can" handle it with out drugs. We only give her drugs when storms come at night and we need to sleep at night or if a big one is expected when we are at work. 

There are better possible options. Ace does not take away the anxiety (or so I have been told) but the dog can't react to the anxiety. It really seems to relax Max. Over the counter stuff like Melatonin I have heard can work (did not for Max) and there is "Rescue Remedy". I have not tried that. 

Sorry having a thunder phobic dog is not fun. I know all too well.


----------

